# Pha



## brodj1449 (Jun 1, 2013)

I was raised to the degree of Master Mason in Ohio but I didn't prove I want to get back involved in masonry but I love in philadelphia now what do I do ?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 1, 2013)

brodj1449 said:


> I was raised to the degree of Master Mason in Ohio but I didn't prove I want to get back involved in masonry but I love in philadelphia now what do I do ?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



You will need to make sure your financial obligations are fulfilled in Ohio. Call the Sec. and see. Then you will need to demit to whatever lodge you want to join in Phila. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brodj1449 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok so once I choose my lodge in philadelphia they will allow me to do my proficiency there then ?


Hiram Abiff Lodge #72


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 1, 2013)

brodj1449 said:


> Ok so once I choose my lodge in philadelphia they will allow me to do my proficiency there then ?
> 
> 
> Hiram Abiff Lodge #72



If you have already been raised as a master mason there might not need to be proficiency testing. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brodj1449 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you brotha for laying out the steps to get back active 


Hiram Abiff Lodge #72


----------



## perryel (Jul 3, 2013)

You will need to prove proficient to travel as a MM.  I would contact the lodge you were raised at in OH and ask for guidance.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

